# Something weird just happened...



## mikewelch5 (Jul 27, 2011)

My bone stock g3 just did something crazy. I haven't done anything to it and just now I restarted it, but when it rebooted, it came up to an icon of a lock that was unlocked and it said custom underneath it, then it continued to boot up. I can't get it to do it again and I swear I'm not seeing shit haaha. Anyone seen this??


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes there has been a couple reports of that happening. At work so I can't find the links right now. But a dev at xda got a system dump of one and it was still locked, and does t appear to be much about it.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

I noticed the same thing today.

My phone is rooted but I did not see the icon until today.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

Do you have a custom recovery installed?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

jbzcar said:


> Do you have a custom recovery installed?


That could very likely be it.

Download mode reads
System Status: Custom

I guess I just never noticed before.


----------



## zim2704 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just had this happen to my phone. It is completely bone stock, have not rooted or even attempted to do anything to it. It was acting sluggish so I rebooted and that popped up, after it completed the reset I cannot re-create it.


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

this happened to my brothers phone about a week ago. stock rooted rom, with clockwork mod installed


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

Clockwork mod causes this


----------



## manaox2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine did this once as well while totally stock, but after I installed some root apps while not rooted I believe. Not stock anymore, so no matter.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I read on xda yesterday that if you do a factory reset that it goes back to "normal". I was looking it up yesterday because I saw the same unlocked lock with the word "Custom" underneath it. I flashed TWRP and it was fine, and then I proceeded to flash CWM; that's when I saw that unlocked lock. I'm guessing CWM is causing it for some reason.


----------

